# All About Me?



## PaintYourReality (Sep 8, 2015)

Talking about myself is not something I do well. I'm usually more interested in hearing about other people's lives than talking about my own, which is why I am a psychology major, I suppose. 

I should probably start with my name. I'm Kaitlyn. I'm a 20-year old college student.

Fun facts about me:

I am super Christian. God is my #1! (Don't worry, this does NOT mean I will hate you or be rude to you for any life choices you make, as long as you are not rude to me for mine. This means that I will LOVE... and that I won't cuss).

I recently traveled to Costa Rica for a study abroad program. I went snorkeling and found a little octopus on the ocean floor, which I held.

I own a pet bunny named Azel. He is ten weeks old and loves sunflower seeds. 

I speak Spanish. 

I LOVE to read. 

I play piano and (kind of) sing.

I'm super shy and quiet. 

Everyone tells me that I always smile. Therefore, the second I don't smile everyone thinks I am super upset about something. Not usually the case. 

I am really laid back. Few things upset me, but if I get upset, I'm usually fuming. 

I have red hair.  

I was a cheerleader for most of my life. As a result, my body acts much older than I am. 

I have a little sister. 

My parents are still together and love each other more than anything. I'm blessed. 

Church and bible study are kind of my favorite things. 

Coffee is also my favorite. 

I have tattoos. I drew most of them. 

I have been with a guy for over three years now. I kind of like him, I guess. 

My sense of humor runs 90% of what I say and do. Please, don't take me seriously. 

Unreliability is probably my biggest pet peeve. 

I train MMA with my Daddy, so. I can hold my own well. 

I have been a vegetarian for a very long time. 

Potatoes and cheese are my favorite meal. 

I am also terribly impulsive. 

I love Disney. 

I'm not super sappy, usually. 

I am a preschool teacher. 

My parents own a party business. We have all kinds of fun toys. Including a train and a photobooth. 

I love Supernatural, Sherlock, Star Wars and Lord of the Rings. 

I enjoy dying my hair purple. 

I'm really friendly, but I'm kinda shy so I don't talk to new people very often. But please, feel free to be friends with me!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome, Kaitlyn!  It's always a pleasure to get new members in here.

We've got this little thing called the Trial of the Ten Posts, which you'll have to complete before you're allowed to edit your account or post any of your own work, but don't fret!  It's not as daunting as it seems.  You just need to make ten legitimate posts in the forum.  I suggest checking out the *Writing Related* section, which has plenty of topics to discuss and weigh in on, or you can try your hand at some of the *Challenges* laid out by our members and staff.

If you're feeling up to it, you can also critique work submitted by other members.  We're not always looking for editors, so if that's not your thing, don't worry, just give your thoughts and tell the author what you liked or didn't like.  Even though you're new to us, your input is just as valid as, say, mine, so don't be shy!  Get out there and participate!

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around the forums!


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, you missed something, however.  What sort of writing do you do?  Prose, poetry, songwriting or a little bit of all and sundry?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey!

You sound like a very layered and sophisticated individual. Excellente! You seem to beam enthusiasm. 

I'm interested too, as Darkin has mentioned, what types of writing do you enjoy?


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Kaitlyn, welcome. Ooooh, that baby octopus - I'm so jealous, that must have been amazing!

See you soon, around the boards,

jen


----------



## pgbthewriter (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Kaitlyn!



PaintYourReality said:


> Talking about myself is not something I do well. I'm usually more interested in hearing about other people's lives than talking about my own, which is why I am a psychology major, I suppose.



Ohh nice, which field in psych? I was one of those cog neuroscience guys who thinks we can learn everything by prodding off parts of the thinky thinky organ.



PaintYourReality said:


> Fun facts about me:
> 
> I am super Christian. God is my #1! (Don't worry, this does NOT mean I will hate you or be rude to you for any life choices you make, as long as you are not rude to me for mine. This means that I will LOVE... and that I won't cuss).



Yeah, we don't really have debates on the forum, so there won't be much in terms of abrasive religious arguments. We like simple discussions but will quell out anything to combative. 



PaintYourReality said:


> I recently traveled to Costa Rica for a study abroad program. I went snorkeling and found a little octopus on the ocean floor, which I held.



Awww... but as a non-mammal it was probably wondering what the heck it was sitting on and why. 



PaintYourReality said:


> I own a pet bunny named Azel. He is ten weeks old and loves sunflower seeds.



Bunnies are interesting creatures. Our member Boofy also has a young rabbit who she loves deeply. 



PaintYourReality said:


> I'm super shy and quiet.



True of most writers, so you're in good company : )



PaintYourReality said:


> I was a cheerleader for most of my life. As a result, my body acts much older than I am.



Yes, those troublesome joints. I'm at the ripe age of 27 and them buggers are already going. 



PaintYourReality said:


> My parents are still together and love each other more than anything. I'm blessed.



A rare blessing indeed



PaintYourReality said:


> Church and bible study are kind of my favorite things.



Religion is an interesting thing to learn about. 



PaintYourReality said:


> I have been with a guy for over three years now. I kind of like him, I guess.



Assuring : D



PaintYourReality said:


> My sense of humor runs 90% of what I say and do. Please, don't take me seriously.



Hate it when people don't get my jokes and take them at face value. 



PaintYourReality said:


> Unreliability is probably my biggest pet peeve.



Yeah, I tota



PaintYourReality said:


> I train MMA with my Daddy, so. I can hold my own well.



Damn girl. I practiced a lot of BJJ and a bit of boxing, but nothing cohesive like MMA. What's your game like all around (striking, throwing, grappling)? What's your favourite "move" or technique?



PaintYourReality said:


> I have been a vegetarian for a very long time.



I understand why people are, but the taste of animals... *drooool*



PaintYourReality said:


> My parents own a party business. We have all kinds of fun toys. Including a train and a photobooth.



Your backyard must be amazing. : )



PaintYourReality said:


> I love Supernatural, Sherlock, Star Wars and Lord of the Rings.



All classic shows, but what do you think of the current seasons of Supernatural? 



PaintYourReality said:


> I enjoy dying my hair purple.



I wish I could. Stupid jet black hair...



PaintYourReality said:


> I'm really friendly, but I'm kinda shy so I don't talk to new people very often. But please, feel free to be friends with me!



Again, welcome, welcome. We're a neat little forum with a lot of niches to learn from and contribute to. I hope you find your way around easily enough. If you have any questions or concerns, please talk to one of our mods or mentors and we'll be sure to sort you out.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums PaintYourReality.

I must say that your intro is one of the most informative and far reaching as I have ever seen. I won't give as extensive a response as Guy but I will select one little set of points. 



			
				PaintYourReality said:
			
		

> I am really laid back. Few things upset me, but if I get upset, I'm usually fuming.
> 
> I have red hair.



Hmmm.:-k We will see. Redheads are classically tight wired and set to fire.:bee: Laid back would be exceptional.:eagerness:

In any case have a good look around and ask any questions if need be. Good luck with your writing.


----------



## Fillipi (Sep 21, 2015)

You seem awesome, glad to have you here


----------



## escorial (Sep 21, 2015)

View attachment 9790


----------



## PaintYourReality (Sep 29, 2015)

I keep learning new things! I just learned how to check my notifications... Sorry for the delayed response  I mostly do free poetry or character sketches. I am really awful at fictional writing, although I love creating characters and basic story lines. I am decent at short stories. I do a lot of motivational/christian writings on my personal blog. But poetry is my favorite!


----------



## PaintYourReality (Sep 29, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Hi Kaitlyn, welcome. Ooooh, that baby octopus - I'm so jealous, that must have been amazing!
> 
> See you soon, around the boards,
> 
> jen



It was so cool! That whole trip was amazing! I recommend Costa Rica as a vacation spot if every the opportunity arises.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 30, 2015)

Welcome, Kaitlyn! I am a long-time scuba diver, and my favorite locale is Cozumel, Mexico. Amazing diving!! I've also studied karate or some other form of martial arts for most of my adult life. Pleased to meet you! Welcome aboard!


----------



## PaintYourReality (Oct 3, 2015)

Blade said:


> :hi:Welcome to the forums PaintYourReality.
> 
> I must say that your intro is one of the most informative and far reaching as I have ever seen. I won't give as extensive a response as Guy but I will select one little set of points.
> 
> ...




Thanks!  I am laid back, but I have a fiery temper if anyone can get me that angry. Kind of like the Hulk: You won't like me when I'm angry :twisted:


----------

